# John Sepulveda & the American Kenpo Training System



## Michael Billings (Dec 3, 2003)

For any interested, I just posted the AKTS new newsletter on line.  See either *http://akts.us* and follow the links, or go directly to: *AKTS Newsletter* 

As a new resource, I also updated the Member Schools section, and so if you are looking for AMERICAN KENPO for yourself, or to refer students who are moving, here is another one.  The AKTS is slowly growing, as intended.  Here is the link to our *Member Schools *

Comments or questions are welcome as this is only my 2nd attempt at web design and content.

Respectfully,
-Michael


----------



## Brother John (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *For any interested, I just posted the AKTS new newsletter on line.
> Comments or questions are welcome as this is only my 2nd attempt at web design and content.
> Respectfully,
> -Michael *



Nice web-page Mr. Billings. I like the lay-out.
If I had any constructive criticism, that first link leads to a page with a lot of info. Seems like it'd be easy to miss a lot of it due to the sheer amount of info on one looong page. Maybe give a link to different pages for each item, that way people won't miss what interests them most. If they want to see who's recently earned their Black... they can click the link. If they want to peruse the 'tips'.. they can click on that.
Just a thought.

Over all, it's a great start.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 4, 2003)

I will re-think it a bit and see what comes out.

-Michael


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Maybe give a link to different pages for each item, that way people won't miss what interests them most. If they want to see who's recently earned their Black... they can click the link.  *



The link doesn't have to be to a different page, just to a target in the same page 

By the way, thanks for the link Michael, I found the tips for teaching kids quite interesting... and quite true as well.


----------



## Doc (Dec 5, 2003)

John Sepulveda - Always a class act.


----------

